# Kokoda track



## Reloader (Nov 23, 2007)

Has anyone seen the film 'Kokoda', from which this appears to have been taken? Looks like an excellent movie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpSQ1CCLu0k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

According to www.imdb.com, it was made in 2006 and shown in Australia. The only other countries listed for release are USA & Argentina in 2007.


----------



## Drone_pilot (Nov 24, 2007)

Just going to watch this tonight, ill let you all know what it's like.


----------

